# Jasper at 15 months



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

It's been ages since we've been on here and I feel like I've missed a lot. I will have to read through threads to see what I have missed. Here is my Jasper at 15 months.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome back, Jasper is as cute as ever.

You haven't missed much. All posts fall into three themes which could be characterized by emoticons so we could do away with thread categories altogether.

 OMG what have I done, my pup is biting, peeing, digging, chasing.....
 OMG my pup has diarrhea, vomiting, weepy eyes, a cough..........
 OMG my pup is the cutest, smartest, cuddliest, funniest, best dog ever....

Hmmm just thought of a fourth, for the remiss amongst us (me).

 OMG I haven't brushed his teeth, groomed him, checked for ticks, trimmed his nails, etc... in a dogs age!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww he has grown up very nicely


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

So cute - what a cheeky face Jasper has! I have a cheeky 'ginger nut' too!
(Or actually, as fairlie says: )


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Ha Ha Fairlie!! Too funny.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

He reminds me of our Louis










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Louis is so handsome!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Some new pics










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Lol. Loved the Jasper update and Fairlie commentary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

